# Brett Pit sagt "Hallo"



## BrettPit (18 Jan. 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mich kurz bei euch vorstellen,

Ich bin der Brett und von Beruf Promi Blogger, also bin ich für meine Interessen hier genau richtig.

Ein tolles Forum, mit vielen Infos!

Ich hoffe das ich mich hier aktiv an euren beiträgen beteiligen darf 

Greetz
Brett


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2010)

Willkommen


----------



## BrettPit (18 Jan. 2010)

Danke Dir


----------



## Claudia (18 Jan. 2010)

Hallo Brett Herzlich Willkommen am Board, wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Tokko (21 Jan. 2010)

Willkommen auf CB und noch viel Spaß mit den Bildern.


----------



## General (21 Jan. 2010)

auf CB Brett Pit


----------

